

The best GitHub client is actually made of plastic - eranation
http://codicesoftware.blogspot.com/2012/04/using-plastic-scm-as-github-client.html

======
omrispector
I totally agree. Have been using Plastic for two years now (small teams, so I
could use it for free) - and I have not seen it's equal. I used many version
control systems (from VSS to ClearCase,CVS to SVN, StarTeam and of course -
GIT) - None is as powerful and user friendly both as a developer and as a
"version manager" (a.k.a. team leader/project manager/integrator). Why isn't
it better known? I think the reasons are: \- There is no "GitHub" - you have
to install a server \- Above 15 people you need to start paying - open source
people cannot accept this limitation. Startups could but feel uncomfortable \-
Companies beyond startup stage are usually already entrenched with another
source control. Even if they do replace - they want to go for something "safe"
(which they equate with "popular" or "expensive")

Maybe it's just a matter of time, and Plastic SCM quality will get it a market
share, but I am not sure...

------
eranation
To those who wonder, Plastic SCM is a relatively unknown yet loved by those
who know it SCM platform.

I moved all my private repos to it after fighting with a friend who kept
insisting me to try it out, it took him 2 months and after I tried, I stayed.
even if you love command line, know Git inside and out, I think you'll
appreciate it, I am not affiliated, and have nothing to earn, but really think
it's possibly best SCM in the world.

Why? it just works, and doesn't get in your way, and it works well with
dummies like me, the merge tool is one of the best I've seen in the world,
handles conflicts in the most accurate, worry free visual merge tools I've yet
to work with.

I wonder if anyone have heard of it, tried it, and how come it's so unknown if
it's that good?

